# pre-owned R32



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

went into my local VW dealers yesterday to purchase some quantum synta engine oil to service my wifes golf and noticed an R32 in the showroom,after purchasing the oil went to have a look at the golf,very impressed, noticed it had been registered asked the salesman "how much" Â£29000 he replied "that's a bit pricey" i replied "but it does have sat. nav, full leather and a sunroof" he responded "but it's second hand" all be it with only 350 miles on the clock it appeares to me that their asking the second owner to also pay for the "extras" giving the dealer a second handsome profit, his response was "you can by a standard one for Â£23000 without all the extras" great... waiting list 7 months :-[


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Â£29000 Â 

The maxium an R32 could cost with all the options is Â£27000, that's a Â£2000 premium for a used car ! Yes there is a seven month wait if you were to order one today, but there are plenty of brand new ones in autotrader without a premium.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Someone will buy it. :


----------

